# Why does one need a bear sized trap for a spaniel sized beaver?



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

Seldom said:


> The camera that captured the bear is the property owners and it stays in that spot year-round since his deer hunting tower is just 30-40 yds behind it. This old 2-track runs through low/swampy ground and crosses over a ditch which is more or less in the center of the frame. There are quite a few photos of a large variety of animals (otter, red fox, coyote, ****,etc.) that Messages has deleted but here are a few I found that show what a golden location you're looking at on my line.
> View attachment 762569
> 
> View attachment 762570
> ...


I trapped bobcat in a similar spot where a half flooded two track crosses a beaver swamp with some sense cover on both sides but when I check it this winter never saw any tracks crossing here. Did see some coyote scat or something on one side but no tracks crossing it. Also trapped crossovers over the two track for otter and didn't catch anything either. 

My guess once the ice was up they had no reason to cross here.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Everything loves running the ice!!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Seldom said:


> Everything loves running the ice!!


I do, it's much easier walking than the snow.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Sold my beaver last night, I averaged $16.57. It was better than I expected and better than I got 2 years ago at the auction. A couple kits brought my average down a good bit.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Just remembered seeing this a couple years ago. 101 lbs beaver


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

That bugger would need that extra large trap.


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

That thing might scare me! I'd have to pull out my Newhouse #5!


----------

